

Facebook is not your friend - RexDixon
http://www.rexduffdixon.com/2010/01/13/facebook-is-not-your-friend/

======
indigoviolet
AFAIK, Facebook was one of the first users of "social" ads. The ad networks
would pull in your pic next to all sorts of shady distasteful ads, and because
Facebook couldn't control that, they turned it off. (I think so, don't know
so-- I work for Facebook, but these are my opinions alone).

